# Gerhard Siegel and Cheryl Studer to appear in Paul Dessau’s Condemnation of Lucullus



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Staatsoper Stuttgart, 1 - 20 November 2021

https://operawire.com/gerhard-siegel-cheryl-studer-lead-staatsoper-stuttgarts-condemnation-of-lucullus/


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Surreal, severe yet strangely beautiful. No Tosca, this. Would be fascinating to witness, for a change of pace.


----------

